# Questions about African Pygmy Dormice



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to getting 3 African Pygmy Dormice, and I have a couple of questions. 

Do they bite a lot? I want to be able to pet them every now and then, I know it's not a great idea to handle them because they're very fast. 

How big a tank should I get for 3? I went on a website and it said an extra 10 gallons for each dormouse, but I think that's a little too much so I wanted to get a second opinion.

What is the average amount for a single dormouse? I've seen 50's, 40's, 25's, etc. I want to get three, but I might only be able to get two because some people have the prices very high and others very low.

How hot can I make their tank? Our house is sometimes cold enough to make my feet freeze, and I want to attach a heat pad to the side of the tank just in case. But I'm afraid they might overheat and die, so any ideas?

Thank you everyone for your time ! :notworthy:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

hey like all the stock photos you've nicked for your signature :Na_Na_Na_Na:

they *can* bite (as they have teeth) but they're not vicious but if you want something to "pet" they're probably not ideal : victory:

they need additional heat so a heat mat is imperative, an infa red light is also beneficial so you can see them at night which is when they're most active :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

well heres the story...I have two pairs.

One pair are quite tame and will tolerate handling and come out and see you and have not much fear.

the other pair dont come anywhere near me, hide all the time and are not great pets...

so just like people they are all different!


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

got it ! :2thumb: thank you everyone ! I also have ONE last question,

lots of people say they're not the best pet for handling, but my question was WHY ? why would it be bad if i let one climb onto me and let it climb all around ? thank you ! :blush:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it's more that they're very fast and small so it would be easy for them to escape. Very cute though


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

Alright I'm almost set. Newer problems- finding the breeder in my area and buying the cage accessories. anybody care to help me with my list ? I need places that sell the following in the US,

Bamboo branches or any safe branches for APD's
and Hay for their bedding mixture.

Then of course there's the questions. 

Would Cherry Blossom branches be suitable for them?

What sort of 'cover' should I use for the cage? I read that they don't like being watched.

Where should I put the heatpad? My room tends to get very cold, so if I had a heatpad should I put it at the bottom or side? Thanks everyone sooo much !


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> they need additional heat so a heat mat is imperative




This is actually totally wrong, they do not need a heat mat at all, just to be kept inside away from drafts. I am sure a heat mat would not harm them but it is by no means needed...

Here is a care sheet: 
http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/APD_Care_sheet_-_with_photos.pdf

People do not normally handle them as they are very, very fast and if they decide they do not want to be touched they will be off like a rocket however if they have been played with from an early age they are often fine with it. 
Two of my babies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFRublv40W0

Though they are nocturnal when they are accustomed to your routine you will see more of them, some of my more brave APD's come out from about 6am-12pm.

As long as you are not sitting with your nose on the glass they do not mind being watched so you do not need to worry about any kind of cover.

Hope this helps!
-
Elina


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! Yes I am looking forward to getting some from a breeder, so that I know for a fact they've been handled from a young age. And I think I might add a heat pad JUST in case, because when I'm away and it's morning I'm going to put them in a dark room that tends to be very cold so I'll attach one. Anyone else who can answer the rest of my questions ?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Newer problems- finding the breeder in my area and buying the cage accessories. anybody care to help me with my list ? I need places that sell the following in the US,


You are aware these are near enough impossable to get in the US due to it being illigal to import African rodents, even if they were born in say England?

Just thought I would let you know as I am moving to Florida in two years and have looked into this a hell of allot as I wanted to take my coloney with me.
-
Elina


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

i'm not going to get them imported, but i'm getting it from a breeder who has bred them his/her self. :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just trying to warn you where your post stated you need to find a breeder that breeders are as rare as rocking horse pop.
-
Elina


----------

